# Unitronic Spring Sale



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its Annual Spring Sale starting April 2, 2014 through April 30, 2014.

• $50 OFF ALL new Performance Software*
• 10% OFF Select Unitronic Performance Hardware Products**

*Unitronic Performance Hardware Products on sale are:*

UH002-INA (Unitronic 2.0 TFSI (Transverse) Cold Air Intake) Click here!
UH002-EXA (Unitronic Audi 2.0 TFSI (Quattro) B7 A4 3” Downpipe) Click here!
UH005-INA (Unitronic Golf R 2.0 TFSI intake) Click here!
UH006-EXA (Unitronic Audi 1.8T (Quattro) B6 A4 3” Downpipe) Click here!
UH007-EXA (Unitronic MK5/MK6 Jetta & GLI Cat-Back Exhaust) Click here!
UH010-EXA (Unitronic MK6 GTI 2.0 TSI Cat-Back Exhaust) Click here!

Unitronic’s Annual Spring Sale promotions are valid through Unitronic’s Worldwide Authorized Dealer Network. To locate your nearest Unitronic Authorized Dealer, please visit our *Dealer Locator*.

For more information regarding the sale or product information, please visit our website at *www.getunitronic.com*

**Applicable on new Performance Software purchases only. Not applicable on upgrades and cannot be combined with any other promotion.
**On select items only.*


----------

